# EPIDERMX...where to buy it??



## anjanasadil (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey all,

Can you ladies tell me where i could buy epidermx? I dont recall ever seeing it in stores


----------



## vickih (Jan 19, 2007)

hmm.. i think you can buy it online. i think its on goldportbeauty.com


----------



## Mouna (Jan 20, 2007)

i bought mine on ebay


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 20, 2007)

i was wondering about that myself.


----------



## patsluv (Jan 20, 2007)

I also bought mine from Silkia Camellia Oil, Epidermx II, AlphaDerma CE, L-Ascorbic Vitamin C, Relax-A-Line, Vialox. I ordered it together with their camellia oil. It's awesome stuff. I have seen such great changes in my skin since using these products.


----------



## rejectstar (Jan 20, 2007)

I've only seen it at goldportbeauty.com. But I think the only places you're likely to find it are there and ebay.


----------



## anjanasadil (Jan 20, 2007)

thanks everyone!


----------



## Lorrine24 (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok, I can't find the original Epidermx anywhere? I know I have read on here that some ppl are still getting it. I am really trying to decide whether to get the original or Epidermx II. Arg!


----------



## Jobunny (Apr 4, 2007)

They sell Epidermx and all the related stuff (camellia oil, epidermxII etc) on TradeMe here in NZ (it's like ebay), and the other day someone asked the exact question you just asked about getting the Epidermx or the EpidermxII and the reply was that the original one is better for things like stretch marks on your body and the EpidermxII is better for your face because it's more concentrated.

Hope that helps!


----------



## realmccoy (Apr 4, 2007)

Silkia Camellia Oil, Epidermx II, AlphaDerma CE, L-Ascorbic Vitamin C, Relax-A-Line, Vialox

I don't think you cqan find any better deal than the combo's they offer. Plus they have alot of buy 3 get one free promotions.


----------



## msctp (Apr 4, 2007)

Hello,

I am new to this site and I LOVE it. I bought mine from goldportbeauty.com as well. I have the Expidermx II &amp; the camellia oil. I have some acne scars and I must say that the camellia oil seems to be helping with the fading of them. I have only been using it for about 3 weeks now. I use the camellia oil every night and sometimes in the morning. I hope this helps you.


----------



## Lorrine24 (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, I decided to order Epidermx II and I did so from goldportbeauty.com. I remembered how lazy I got with Epidermx because I had to massage it on my face for so long before the balling effect happened. Plus, I think I feel better about using something everyday.


----------



## msctp (Apr 6, 2007)

Well I hope it works for you. It is doing ok for me. But like I stated before I really love the camellia oil. Let me know if you like it or not.


----------



## Lorrine24 (Apr 9, 2007)

I received my Epidermx II order on Saturday so I have officially used it 3 nights now and I have noticed a difference. For one thing, my skin is smoother due to the exfoliation. I still have patches of bumpy skin because of the acne. When it clears up and heals I am sure my skin will feel even better. I also got 2 fl oz of the Camellia Oil and I am surprised that it is helping my dry skin better than the Emu Oil I was using. I had previously been using Exfol Serum from skinbiology and 2% Salicylic Acid pads and my skin really dried out. I stopped both products and decided to just cleanse at night and apply emu oil to moisturize and leave my routine at that. I am still cleansing with cetaphil at night, using Epidermx II right after and then applying the Camellia Oil directly after that. All this is at night only. The only dry parts on my face now is the hairline on my forehead. That Camellia Oil is good stuff. I do want to remove these blackheads and hopefully continued use of the Epidermx II will do so. I will also probably start up the exfol serum at some point. Do any of you apply exfol serum, super coptite serum or anything underneath the Camellia Oil?


----------



## msctp (Apr 9, 2007)

Lorraine 24,

I am so glad to hear that it is working for you. That camellia oil is awesome!!! It works wonders for me. I don't put anything underneath my camellia oil.


----------

